# You men would be proud of me!



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

This morning, hubby woke me up at 4:45 am (I did have to get up at 5 am anyway to bring skater to rink before school) wanting some. 

He seemed 'ready' which as you know has been a tad an issue these days, so rather than groan (like I might have done in the past), I cooperated and it was good. He was good and didn't have any issues.

I did right yes??


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

lisa3girls said:


> This morning, hubby woke me up at 4:45 am (I did have to get up at 5 am anyway to bring skater to rink before school) wanting some.
> 
> He seemed 'ready' which as you know has been a tad an issue these days, so rather than groan (like I might have done in the past), I cooperated and it was good. He was good and didn't have any issues.
> 
> I did right yes??


Since it appears you are both happy with it, then yes, I say you did right!:smthumbup:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

If you both felt good about the outcome you got it right ...


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Like


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Way to go!

Morning quickies are a rare treat for me due to baby and DW's work schedule. When it happens, it's the best way to start the day.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, you did good, i guess he did too


----------

